# Horsing around



## smik (Jun 26, 2017)

Some horse blanks for the horse lovers. First couple attempts. Will make some adjustments to improve and cut again.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 26, 2017)

Those are AWESOME!!


----------



## Rolandranch (Jun 26, 2017)

Very cool!! (coming from a horse lover)


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 26, 2017)

Win, place, and show!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 26, 2017)

Those are great.


----------



## smik (Jun 26, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> Win, place, and show!


Love the comment.


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 26, 2017)

I like em...


----------



## MrBubblehead (Jun 27, 2017)

WOW. Are those carved? Do you plan on selling any?


----------



## smik (Jun 28, 2017)

MrBubblehead said:


> WOW. Are those carved? Do you plan on selling any?



I do as a hobby and would consider making some. It depends on what time I have available. These are done on a cnc router. With the prep work, cut time, and finishing of each piece it takes over an hour to make then the wait time for the lacquer to cure to buff out, 21 days. lacquer sealcoat then 3-5 
coats Behlens string instrument lacquer. The pieces here just have the sealcoat layer on them.


----------



## Oldfolks (Jun 30, 2017)

Would be interested in buying some. I know several horse people. Give me a price point and see what we can work out.
Jerry


----------



## smik (Jun 30, 2017)

Oldfolks said:


> Would be interested in buying some. I know several horse people. Give me a price point and see what we can work out.
> Jerry[/quote
> 
> I'm in the process of finalizing the design. I'm going for the 3rd horse in the pic. I can send you a pm when done and we can discuss. These blanks are for the Jr Gent style pen. Let me know your thoughts on the third design.
> Send me a pm and not on the boards.


----------

